# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΦΡΙΤΕΖΑ DELONGHI F28233 .

## christakosxo

Γεια σας ! εχω εντοπισει οτι το προβλημα στη φριτεζα ειναι στο θερμικο http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=r9iszd&s=6
Θελω να ρωτησω γιατι ηταν διπλο και ηταν συνδεδεμενο και στη φαση και στον ουδετερο ?
Αυτο μπορω να βρω στο internet  http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...52&cpi=&s=&l=1
αν συνδεθει μονο στη φαση ή στον ουδετερο θα υπαρχει προβλημα ? μηπως μπορει καποιος να βρει το διπλο ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μην περιμένεις απάντηση με σιγουριά αν δεν δώσεις επιπλέον πληροφορίες από που έρχονται τα καλώδια και προς που κατευθύνονται. για να εντοπισθεί ο λόγος που φτιάχτηκε διπλός . π.χ. το ένα να είναι θερμικό ασφαλείας και το άλλο για άλλη υπόθεση ... και αμφιβάλω το ένα να είναι φάση και το άλλο ουδέτερος όπως λες . πως το συμπέρανες αυτό? 
Καλύτερα βρες το σωστό της μάμάκας του για να είναι και εγγυημένο .

----------


## christakosxo

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1rbssz&s=6   ετσι ηταν συνδεδεμενο !! φαση ουδετερος δεν ειναι ? που κανω λαθος ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κάπως έτσι φαίνεται σαν να έχεις δίκιο ... αν και "χάνονται" τα καλώδια ποιο κάτω και δεν κατάλαβα πλήρως . αλλά ο λόγος που είναι διπλό το θερμικό έχει και την σημασία του , αλλιώς δεν υπήρχε λόγος από το εργοστάσιο να το βάλουν διπλό με επιπλέον έξοδα για αυτούς.  
Ίσως θεώρησαν ποιο ασφαλές να κοπούν και οι 2 παροχές (φάση/ουδέτερος) σε περίπτωση που βραχυκυκλώσει π.χ. η αντίσταση και φέρνει επιστροφή από το άλλο καλώδιο κτλ. 
Αν δεν βρεις με τίποτα το διπλό θερμικό . θα μπορούσες να πάρεις το μονό του Link και να το προσθέσεις πάνω στο διπλό εφόσον είναι ίδια στις επαφές (on/off)  και στα όρια θερμοκρασίας. και στις διαστάσεις

----------


## konman

Καλο θα ειναι να του βαλεις το δικο του θερμικο.

Στο πρωτο θερμικο παει ενα λευκο καλωδιο απο
την πλακετα και επιστρεφει ξανα με το καφε 
αρα υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μην ειναι φαση ουδετερος
αλλα εντολες της πλακετας.

Η φριτεζα τι προβλημα εχει?????????...

----------


## christakosxo

Μανο το ασπρο καλωδιο που παει στο πρωτο θερμικο απο τη πλακετα ειναι απο εναν απλο διακοπτη που ειναι στη πλακετα,οποτε δεν ειναι εντολη !! Κ εγω πιστευω οπως λεει και ο πετρος οτι εβαλαν διπλο για περισσοτερη ασφαλεια !! Εχετε καμια ιδεα πως μπορω να βρω το διπλο θερμικο και γενικα που μπορω να βρισκω τετοια ανταλλακτικα συσκευων ?? ειτε σε μαγαζια η και απο ιντερνετ καλυτερα !

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Απάντησε στο μήνυμα #5 . (τελευταία παράγραφο) έχει σημασία.

----------


## christakosxo

δεν αναβε καν η φριτεζα ! μετο που γυρναγες το διακοπτη δεν αναβε ουτε το ενδεικτικο Led  !!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το πιο φρόνιμο είναι αλλαγή διπλού θερμικού ....
από εμένα μια τελευταία ερώτηση περιέργειας .... το μοναδικό (διπλό άσπρο) καλώδιο του θερμικού .. το ένα πάει στην πλακέτα . το άλλο άσπρο καλώδιο που καταλήγει?

----------


## christakosxo

καταληγει σε αυτο εδω    http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=16ly7tz&s=6   δε ξερω τι ακριβως ειναι !! μοτερακι προφανως που γυριζει ο καδος !!  με το θερμικο τι τα κανουμε τωρα ? δε μπορω να το βρω στο internet ! πειτε μου μερικα site για τετοιου ειδους ανταλλακτικα !!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Φίλε Χρήστο 
1) 


> εχω εντοπισει οτι το προβλημα στη φριτεζα ειναι στο θερμικο


 για πες 2 λόγια τι πράξεις έκανες και διαπίστωσες ότι είναι χαλασμένο το θερμικό και με ποιον τρόπο το επιβεβαίωσες

2) Στο μπλε καλώδιο που έρχεται από το κεντρικό της παροχής στην μέση περίπου διακρίνω ένα μαύρο περιτύλιγμα ... εκεί μέσα δες έχει τίποτα? προσοχή μπορεί να μην είναι απλό κλιπσάκι όπως θυμίζει αλλά να περικλείει κάποιο επιπλέον θερμικό.

3) Ο διακόπτης που φαίνεται να είναι διακόπτης "πόρτας" έχεις επιβεβαιώσει ότι κλείνει και πατιέται όταν είναι φιξαρισμένη η συσκευή?

4) Από λίγο που είδα στα διάφορα Link . ο διπλός θερμοστάτης πρέπει να είναι (αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος γιατί ήταν για μοντέλα Delonghi λίγο διαφορετικά) .. το ένα είναι για 190 βαθμούς και το άλλο για 150 . πιθανόν το 150 θερμικό είναι για την στάνταρ θερμοκρασία της συσκευής .... και το άλλο το 190 . ίσως είναι μια ένταση παραπάνω (από τους 150 βαθμούς) αλλά ίσως παίζει και τον ρόλο ασφαλείας.

Απάντησε όσο μπορείς στο 1) 2) 3)

----------


## christakosxo

1) Με το beeper το ελεγχω !! στο ενα θερμικο εχει ωμικη συνεχεια στο αλλο οχι !
2) Το τσεκαρα δεν υπαρχει κατι ,απλη συνδεση ειναι !!
3) Ναι εννοειται οτι το τσεκαρω με κλειστο διακοπτη !!
που θα βρουμε τωρα το θερμικο ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Με το beeper το ελεγχω !! στο ενα θερμικο εχει ωμικη συνεχεια στο αλλο οχι !


Τσεκάρισε το υπάρχον θερμικό ζεσταίνοντας το στο σωστό σημείο (βάλε και την βίδα στο πάσο) αρκετά (για περίπου 150 - 190 βαθμούς) και δες αν και τα 2 θερμικά κάνουν το αντίστροφο .... δηλαδή εκείνο που λες ότι έχει ωμική συνέχεια (να ανοίξει) και το άλλο που δεν έχει ... (αν κλείνει).




> που θα βρουμε τωρα το θερμικο ?


Είσαι απόλυτα σίγουρος ότι φταίει το θερμικό? ... και αν ταλαιπωρηθείς τελικά να το βρεις και επιτέλους το βάλεις και δεν γίνει τίποτα?
Το ότι το ένα θερμικό έχει συνέχεια και το άλλο όχι . δεν σημαίνει τίποτα . μπορεί έτσι να είναι και από κατασκευής.
Γιατί λέει ότι έχει και λαμπάκι που δείχνει πότε είναι έτοιμο . και λογικά θα ενεργοποιείται από κάποιο θερμικό που (εξ αρχής δεν δείχνει) 
Έχει λέει και θερμοστάτη ρυθμιζόμενο? εντάξει αυτό?

Αυτό που ανάφερα για την μαύρη ταινία στο μπλε καλώδιο .. μπορεί να έχει κάτι τέτοιο μέσα 

Κάνε μια ερώτηση εδώ παρακάτω .. έχουν διπλό κλίξον αλλά δεν αναφέρουν για ποιο μοντέλο είναι

http://www.zelekt.gr/friteza/index.html
Στην επιλογή του (πίνακα Θερμοστάτες) ...


http://www.zelekt.gr/friteza/index.html
Στην επιλογή (του πίνακα πλακέτες ) ..

----------


## tgi

Καλημέρα στην παρέα
έχω και εγώ πρόβλημα με την φριτέζα μου.
Δουλεύει κανονικά και μετά από 5 λεπτά μου ρίχνει τον ρελέ ασφαλείας!
Εβγαλα το μοτέρ από τάση και μου ξανα-έριξε τον ρελέ!
Εβαλα το μοτέρ υπο τάση και έβγαλα την τάση από την αντίσταση και δουλεύει κανονικά χωρίς να ρίχνει την ασφάλεια!

Εβγαλα την αντίσταση από τα κλιπς και την έλεγξα οπτικά : δεν βλέπω κανένα ρίγμα και κανένα πρόβλημα. 
Σκέφτομαι, μήπως φταίει ο θερμικός?
Τι μου προτείνετε?

----------


## FILMAN

> Καλημέρα στην παρέα
> έχω και εγώ πρόβλημα με την φριτέζα μου.
> Δουλεύει κανονικά και μετά από 5 λεπτά μου ρίχνει τον ρελέ ασφαλείας!
> Εβγαλα το μοτέρ από τάση και μου ξανα-έριξε τον ρελέ!
> Εβαλα το μοτέρ υπο τάση και έβγαλα την τάση από την αντίσταση και δουλεύει κανονικά χωρίς να ρίχνει την ασφάλεια!
> 
> Εβγαλα την αντίσταση από τα κλιπς και την έλεγξα οπτικά : δεν βλέπω κανένα ρίγμα και κανένα πρόβλημα. 
> *Σκέφτομαι, μήπως φταίει ο θερμικός?*
> Τι μου προτείνετε?


Σε καμία περίπτωση. Άλλαξε αντίσταση.

----------

